# Gentoo Linux - Network failed (DHCP)

## wdm

Hello every one

This is my first post here, and I'm proud to be one of the great gentoo users.

In short, the next screenshot will explain my problem with my first new gentoo installation under VMware workstation 7:

http://i56.tinypic.com/qys9ki.png

Can any one help me with it, Thanks   :Smile:  ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wdm,

Welcome to Gentoo. There is no need to use bold or any other attention grabbing features in your posts unless you need to emphasise small parts that you consider important.

You have two issues.  

The interface eth0 is not found because the kernel module it needs is not loaded. That much is in your screen shot.

To fix that, run lspci within VMware and make a note of what it says about Ethernet. You can post that here and someone will tell you the driver.

If your lspci  supports the -k option, 

```
lspci -k
```

 will tell the driver in use, so you can do 

```
modprobe <driver> 
```

to load it, followed by 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

to geth the interface to work.

Post any error messages.

Your second problem is in your /etc/conf.d/net file.

There is an error with the entries there.  Maybe a missing double quote, or missing bracket.  It looks like dhcpcd will run anyway, so it probably won't stop you getting a network connection

----------

## wdm

Many thanks, I'll try to do that today at night, and I'll reply the info.

Thanks for your help and advice anything else will be appreciated.

----------

## wdm

Sorry, somehow it's late, but I manage to solve my problem with the Gentoo VMware installation,

The problem was not something related to the kernel modules or some driver, it was something related to VMware it self,

when I finished the installation of the system, it worked perfectly, but when I copied the installed VMware image to another machine it was unable to start the network interfaces,

but when I deleted it and Recopy it again I told the VMware to handle it as i moved it not copied, and that's it...

Many thanks any way for your help...

----------

